# Neue Nerd-Gadgets von 3D Supply vor der PCGH-Videokamera [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Nerd-Gadgets von 3D Supply vor der PCGH-Videokamera [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Nerd-Gadgets von 3D Supply vor der PCGH-Videokamera [Anzeige]


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Kaffeebecher ist geil, aber das Pizzamesser dreht sich ja nicht mal selbst, hat wohl keinen Motor.


----------



## Raigen (3. Dezember 2010)

Also für das Pizzamesser hätte ich mir ja auch einen Motor gewünscht! 

Der Kaffebecher ist echt klasse, so einen muss ich mir auch besorgen!


----------



## Lightstrid3r (3. Dezember 2010)

joa die tasse is toll. als richtiger gamer kann man sich da wieder den löffel sparen den man nich aufwaschen muss xD bin am überlegen mir die mal zukommen zu lassen. interessant wäre ob man die dann so wie sie is in den geschirspüler stellen kann oder sie auseinandernehmen bzw. ohne batterien reintun muss.


----------



## Amigo (3. Dezember 2010)

Haha, die Tasse hat was... ein Blick auf den inneren Tassenboden wär nett, steckt dort eine Art Propeller drin oder wie wird umgerührt? 

_"Achtung: 
Wie das bei so hochtechnischen Geräten so der Fall ist, die Tasse ist weder mikrowellen-, noch spülmaschinengeeignet!"_
So stehts bei 3dsupply... 

Der Pizzaschneider ohne Motor, fail! 
Will gar nicht wissen wo sich da überall der "Dreck" ansammelt...


----------



## Lightstrid3r (3. Dezember 2010)

Amigo schrieb:


> _"Achtung: _
> _Wie das bei so hochtechnischen Geräten so der Fall ist, die Tasse ist weder mikrowellen-, noch spülmaschinengeeignet!"_
> So stehts bei 3dsupply...


 
hm, schade dann kommt sie schon wieder fast nicht mehr in frage.
musst sie per hand waschen und kannst nix drin warm machen >_<


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Dezember 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> hm, schade dann kommt sie schon wieder fast nicht mehr in frage.
> musst sie per hand waschen und kannst nix drin warm machen >_<



Schnuppe....wird wohl eh nur zu Gag-zwecken benutzt.
( Stell dir mal vor das ding geht an wenn du gerade trinkst...)


----------



## Torsley (3. Dezember 2010)

die tasse habe ich schonmal bei galileo oder so gesehen. ^.^


----------



## Majestico (3. Dezember 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> hm, schade dann kommt sie schon wieder fast nicht mehr in frage.
> musst sie per hand waschen und kannst nix drin warm machen >_<



naja, is ansichtssache. 
ne tasse per hand auswaschen is nich das problem. und so lange man warme getränke eingießen kann is doch auch ok. kalter kaffee kann auch schmecken 
werd sie mir vllt demnächst zulegen. is schon praktisch, dass man keinen löffel mehr braucht


----------



## Otep (3. Dezember 2010)

Is ne Handkreissäge und keine Motorsäge


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Dezember 2010)

Echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Grunert (3. Dezember 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Is ne Handkreissäge und keine Motorsäge


 
Daran sieht man, dass ein richtiger Nerd noch nie aus dem Keller rausgekommen ist


----------



## M.t.B. (4. Dezember 2010)

Das sind doch keine Nerd-Gadgets.

Ich bekomme zu Weihnachten eine japanisches Puzzelbox, die hat sogar Dr. Sheldon Cooper bei "The Big Bang Theory"...

YouTube - Japanese Puzzle Box 10 Step

Pizzen-Messer sind allgemein ziemlich dürftig, richtig scheiden tut keins beim 1. Mal und am Ende muss man das Messer immer säubern.


----------



## Peter987 (4. Dezember 2010)

............


----------



## M.t.B. (4. Dezember 2010)

DArklordofchaos schrieb:


> so toll is die puzzle box auch wieder nicht - hab sie mal vom dad mitgebracht bekommen. also paar mal verwenden und gut is. Bei Besuch vielleicht immer wieder mal lustig, aber sonst ein Staubfänger.. (zumindest für mich, hoff du hast länger dran spass)



Funktioniert die Puzzel Box bei dir immer noch? Soll bei mir hauptsächlich meine USB-Stifte bunkern.


----------



## Peter987 (4. Dezember 2010)

............


----------



## M.t.B. (4. Dezember 2010)

DArklordofchaos schrieb:


> hier schnell mal 2 fotos weils dich anscheinend interessiert:



Sehr sogar danke.


----------



## Peter987 (4. Dezember 2010)

............


----------



## M.t.B. (4. Dezember 2010)

DArklordofchaos schrieb:


> ui - garnicht so billig das teil...
> bei ebay recht happig..
> 
> das genau is sie - 10 wege und abmessungen auch gleich



Genau die habe ich mir ausgesucht. Gibt natürlich noch teurere mit richtigen Motiven drauf, aber das wäre dann wirklich übertrieben.

Limited Edition Japanese Puzzle Boxes


----------



## Peter987 (4. Dezember 2010)

............


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2010)

Da erkennt man mal wieder die Städter!
Was ist der Unterschied zeischen einer Motorsäge und einer Kreissäge?...na? 


Die Tasse finde ich Geil...würde bestimmt einige anstecken in unseren Projekten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2010)

Die tasse brauche ich !
Das is einfach zu geil !!


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (11. Dezember 2010)

warum ist der Link zur Tasse kaputt?


----------

